
Netflix is probably using emails from 500px's data breach for email marketing - luag
I&#x27;ve been using username+secondarykeyword@gmail.com trick for quite some time.<p>Earlier this year, I started getting weird emails from Netflix. They&#x27;re weird because I&#x27;m already an active Netflix subscriber, but the emails are for inviting me to join Netflix.<p>When I took a closer look, I noticed that the email was for username+500px@gmail.com<p>Screenshot: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;wG0IhUK.png<p>I only ever use that email for registering with 500px. I&#x27;m also aware that 500px experienced a data breach on 2018.<p>So I&#x27;m highly suspicious that Netflix is using emails info from other websites&#x27; data breach for marketing purposes (knowingly or not).<p>This is very worrying, IMO.
======
Hackbraten
How do you know the email really comes from Netflix and isn’t just a phishing
attempt?

